

How to Have a Successful Side Project - chrisa
http://www.mobilesort.com/blog/how-to-have-a-successful-side-project.html

======
chrisa
I used to have a lot of trouble switching between side projects and not really
getting anything done - so I thought I would share what I do now to improve
that. As always, I'm happy to answer any questions!

